# Kleiner Gartenteich - Pumpe/Filter ?



## Gartenteichmann (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo miteinander !

Meine Frau und Ich sind gerade dabei uns einen kleinen Gartenteich anzulegen. Wir haben eine 1000 Liter Wanne mit einer Tiefe von 55cm.
Es sollen keine Fische gehalten werden. Nur Pflanzen und ein kleiner
Bachlauf ca. 1 Meter wären sehr schön. Leider kennen wir uns mit dem
Teichanlegen nicht sehr aus. Wäre es möglich bei einer Förderhöhe von ca.
1,5 Meter und einer Bachlauflänge von ca. 1 Meter - (Breite noch unklar) eine Solarpumpe einzusetzen ?? Sind in diesen Pumpen auch Filter verbaut und welche Pumpe wäre den da empfehlenswert ??

Wäre um jeden Rat dankbar !!

P.S. - Weiß jemand ob man so ohne weiteres Laufenten an nem 
         kleinen gartenteich halten kann?? oder gibts da große Probleme
         mit Verschmutzung ??

Gruß vom Gartenteichmann


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Gartenteich - Pumpe/Filter ?*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Zu Euren Fragen:

(Lauf-)__ Enten und Pflanzenteiche schließen einander auf Dauer aus. Wenn Ihr einen schönen Pflanzenteich wollt, müssen die Enten leider draussen bleiben und eine eigene Badewanne bekommen - denn ohne geht es ja nicht.

Bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich mit kleinen Bachlauf ist ein Filter nicht notwendig, die kleinen Schwämmchen, die bei manchen Pumpen dabei sind, sind eh Pipifax. Das gleiche gilt leider für die preiswerten Solarpumpen in Internetauktionen. 

Die einzigen halbwegs brauchbaren (zur Zeit) gibt es von Oase, sind allerdings mit dem notwendigen Solarmodul nicht ganz preiswert.

Ob eine Pumpe für Eure Zwecke geeignet ist, könnt ihr anhand der Pumpenkennline erkennen. 

Vielleicht blättert Ihr erst einmal hier durch die Rubrik der *Miniteiche*, da dürften schon einige Anregungen für Euch zu finden sein. Ansonsten sind unser *Basiswissen* und auch die *Suchfunktion* recht hilfreich.


----------

